# Live downtuned metal practice video



## rug (May 21, 2011)

My drummer and I drank a bunch of Black Label beer last night and this is what we came up with.


Thoughts?

YouTube - &#x202a;Earthrise - VII&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## Blasphemer (May 22, 2011)

I dig it. The tapping at the begging is very good. Alot like if you mixed Tides and Russian Circles together...


----------



## rug (May 22, 2011)

You know, a bunch of my friends both love those bands, but I haven't even checked them out at all...I'm not normally a sludge guy. I may have to now!!! 

Anyway, I'm glad you liked it. I seem to gravitate towards tapping whenever I'm writing these songs. It's tough to just do big, dumb heavy riffs for an entire song. 

So, we ended up writing another song last night, fueled by more Black Label. Left a lot of room for big screaming in the middle of this one...we need to find a find a singer. 

YouTube - &#x202a;Earthrise - VIII&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## RichIKE (May 23, 2011)

I really dig the music and the tone. amp /effects settings??


----------



## grog50 (May 23, 2011)

goddamn that was sick!


----------



## rug (May 24, 2011)

Damn, it's cool that you guys are digging it. Last night, we had another writing session, and came out with another song. Three songs in three practices is pretty fun, since it usually takes about 6 months to write anything with our "real" band (this is just a goof off side project). 

For whatever reason, the audio clipped on this one a bit...so we'll rerecord it in the next couple of days. Enjoy.

YouTube - &#x202a;Earthrise - IX&#x202c;&rlm;

Amp - Engl Powerball V2. Someone else on here said it wasn't really the ideal choice for sludge (and they're right), but it sounds ok to me. I think it's a really versatile amp, I need it more for my main band, and as long as you aren't overloading it with active pickups it sounds pretty good no matter where you set the knobs. It probably helps that my baritone pickups are pretty low gain. My settings are kind of weird right now...I just bought a guitar with active pickups (which will be replaced shortly), but for now, I kind of have the settings where both my 7 string, and my Ibanez MMM1 baritone both sound ok. It certainly doesn't sound as good as the videos we did in 2010, but whatever. Not exactly sure what the settings were before, but here goes...

Channel 2 Gain - 12
Bass - 9
Mid Open - 1
Mid Focused - 1:30
Treble - 2:30
Lo Lead Volume - 2
Presence - 12
Depth Punch - 9:30
Master A - 3


Channel 1 Gain - 12
Bass - 9
Mid - 10
Treble Crunch - 1
Crunch Volume - 1 
Presence - same
Depth Punch - same
Master A - same

Basically, I decided with this project that I was just going to go from all the way distorted, to sort of distorted (for "clean" tone). For delay, I use the Eventide Time Factor. It's fucking awesome. Basically, I just tweaked the 2 presets in Bank 1, and haven't really done anything else with it, because I love the sound of those two presets so much. In these videos I'm just using preset 1...the tapping part in VII I have the expression pedal rolled back so there's just a single repeat, so the notes don't get swallowed. Everywhere else, I have the decay jacked way up so shit rings out forever. 

Thanks again dudes.


----------



## rug (May 29, 2011)

2 more drunken practices, 2 more songs. Easy to write that way, a little tougher to record good takes on video though. 

YouTube - &#x202a;Earthrise X&#x202c;&rlm;

YouTube - &#x202a;Earthrise XI&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## demoniaco (Jun 18, 2011)

For being drunk that sounded good actually! lol!


----------



## rug (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, I think the point of all this was to write songs that we could all play, even when drunk. We've written a couple more songs, one of them has a completely tasteless solo, so I should probably post that.


----------



## rug (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok, two more videos. We go in to record everything to tape in 2 months! 

XII - YouTube

IX v2 - YouTube


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 10, 2011)

jesus everyone on this forum is getting so good! great music. you can really taste the beer in every note. 

seriously that's good stuff!


----------



## rug (Sep 14, 2011)

You can taste the beer in every note...man, that's probably the best compliment ever!!! Hahahaha, thanks dude!!!!!!!


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 15, 2011)

rug said:


> You can taste the beer in every note...man, that's probably the best compliment ever!!! Hahahaha, thanks dude!!!!!!!



ha, you're welcome!  cool playing, rug! and i also love beer.


----------



## rug (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, we like to joke that our beer buying habits are on the outliers of a traditional bell curve...either Black Label on the low end, or Surly and Stone on the high end. Nothing in between. 

What's really cool is that we discovered that a member of the band that practices us right next to us actually works for Surly...so hopefully we can score some more good beer from them. We're all heading to what's called Autumn Brew Review in Minneapolis on Saturday and we're all going to get shitty drunk. 4 hours of unlimited beer drinking...check out this list, dude.

Participating Breweries


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 22, 2011)

Beer is good.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 22, 2011)

I can't watch the video until I get home. GRRR!!!!!!!!


----------



## rug (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh shit, we're playing our first show with our friends in Iron Thrones and the incredibly awesome EAST OF THE WALL next month!!!!! 

Oh man, I can't wait.


----------



## rug (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok, so we just bought a Zoom HD, and it sounds awesome. We rerecorded VII and it sounds pretty freaking clear...and my Powerball's volume is at 10. 

VII - YouTube

In the next day or two I will hopefully upload the first video with our singer involved.


----------



## rug (Nov 12, 2011)

Bump from the dead...

So, we played our first show at the Triple Rock a couple weeks ago with East Of The Wall and our friends in Iron Thones, as well as this Down-y sludge band called Witchden. Here are a couple live videos from the show.

VII (2011.10.30 Triple Rock) - YouTube - VII
Challenger Deep (2011.10.30 Triple Rock) - YouTube - Challenger Deep
XII (2011.10.30 Triple Rock) - YouTube - XII (guest vocals from Adam in Iron Thrones and a sloppy as shit solo from me! Whatever hahaha.


----------



## rug (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok, now it's REALLY a bump from the dead!!!! Recording got delayed a few months, but it was worth the wait IMO. For those of you still interested, the song video at the top of this thread is now called Polar Low. You can check out our whole album on Bandcamp, let me know what you think! 

Earthrise


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 22, 2012)

This.
Is.
Awesome.


----------



## rug (Jun 22, 2012)

Hahaha that fucking gif makes me giggle. Thanks a bunch dude!!!!!!


----------



## MistaSnowman (Jun 26, 2012)

Good stuff!!!


----------

